# looking for site showing photos of complications



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I have looked through the "web resources" thread but can't seem to find the page I am looking for. If I remember correctly it had a whole page of photos showing different circumcision complications - can anyone help me out here? I'm putting together some info for a friend.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

www.circumstitions.com has a lot of pages showing common complications.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Click on "scars" in my siggy









Tara


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Adhesions to glans

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide1.jpg

Post-circumcision coronal adhesions

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide2.jpg

Untidy circumcision

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide3.jpg

Phimosis after circumcision

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide4.jpg

Post-circumcision phimosis

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide5.jpg

Meatal Stenosis

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide6.jpg

Narrow Stream meatal stenosis

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide7.jpg

Radical circumcision

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide8.jpg

Missing frenulum

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide9.jpg

Bleeding hemophelia

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide10.jpg

Post-circumcision fistula

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide11.jpg

Post-division of adhesions

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide12.jpg

Partial glans amputation

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide13.jpg

Dead penis

http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/images/slide14.jpg

Gangrene

http://www.infocirc.org/fourn.htm

Plastibell ring urethral meatus obstruction (radiograph images)

http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/169/3/216

Herpes

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...406150001.jpeg

Other complications (photos of adult penises w/ Skin-bridges, Skin-tags, Scarring, Unevenness, Galloping, Gangrene, Excessive skin removed, Varicose Veins, Malapposition

http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/Botched1sb.html

Problem Circumcisions (photos of adult penises w/ Tight Circumcision, Hairy Penis, Skin Bridge, Keratinization of Glans, etc.)

http://www.infocirc.org/townsend/problem.htm

How to Identify Circumcision Damage in the Adult Male (photos of adult penises w/ No skin mobility; scarring, Keratinization, Missing frenulum, Skin bridges, Pigmentation variations, Missing portions of glans, Other damage)

http://www.noharmm.org/IDcirc.htm

Complications of Circumcision (photos of urethral fistula, almost transected glans, all shaft skin removed, loss of entire penis)

http://www.cirp.org/library/complications/


----------



## movingon (Mar 25, 2005)

Nothing to really add here, just wanted to say I've been firmly against for a long time. I learn more and more to make me more against it. I had been avoiding these pictures, but went through them this time. I keep finding myself repeating "the more you know, the worse it is" as I saw as a blinkie somewhere. I really do believe if people did the research for their "parental choice" they would begin to see it is really THAT bad. The fact that they dismiss it as no big deal proves to me there is no research involved for those that continue to circ.


----------

